# Contest Idea's



## potroastV2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well with a new month ahead of us now... what sort of contest should I put up for the month, I have been in talks with some seedbanks that would be willing to donate seeds to our cause. And what better way to do this then to put it up for a contest.

Submit your ideas


----------



## Tanya (Aug 2, 2006)

...a contest no who is the sexiest grower here.....


----------



## P.R dude (Aug 2, 2006)

How about funniest picture(related to Mj ofcourse) 

Or,most beautyful pic(related to MJ )


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 8, 2006)

The contest this month will be for the best step by step grow guide. I will be doing pictures probbly next month.


----------



## Amberstone (Aug 11, 2006)

How about most creative bong/pipe


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe the next one can be for has the most post.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 6, 2006)

I dunno, but I am getting some nice looking t-shirts, hoodies, and hats made up.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 6, 2006)

We still have some seeds to go around, our sponsors gave us some more so those are available as well, postcount contest mods will not be allowed to participate


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh damn! lol. Im gonna have to make another username. lol.

I will be happy to just win one contest. You should make it where a winner cant win again for 6 months or so. So we can share the prizes fairly. Or else I might end up winning them all if I put my mnd to it. 

Btw... I would vote Tanya the most sexiest grower.


----------



## Shotgunrab (Sep 25, 2006)

Since there are alot of us growing for medical purposes and smoking isnt the best idea how about the best recipe with prizes for best pastry(browine, cookie, cupcake etc) best main course and best appitizer (soups, salads etc) just an idea for next month tell me whatcha think

 shotty


----------



## crickitmd (Sep 25, 2006)

thats a good one. i have another idea, what about the best newbie grow room (with pics before and after).


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Sep 25, 2006)

What about posting the dream growroom, something that has been in ur mind but u simple dont have the $$$$$ to own (doesnt need to be an industrial grow).... that would be funny


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2006)

Shotgunrab I could open a receipes section in the forum if you would like to start it off I think that would be an excellent way to do that.

crickitmd ,Hydro contest is the month and we will be doing soil the following month.

OmegaVermelho, you can post in either the hydro contest or the soil contest as long as how you show how to setup the best grow room.


----------



## Shotgunrab (Sep 25, 2006)

sounds good to me i got dozens of recipies 
 shotty


----------



## jacgrass420 (Sep 25, 2006)

i think you should have a contest were only i win,... and i win everyones stash,...and plants


----------



## crickitmd (Sep 26, 2006)

another good idea might be, who can make the best new game(stoners arcade), or best marijuana related software (like a grow calender or something)


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Oct 10, 2006)

Daaaaamn that shit brooozread my idea of a nosebraekin' contest
IDEA-post you closest encounters with the law(with pictures)that's gonna be fun and edifyingHollllllllllla ))


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to see the most unique grow rooms out there. I wana see where people are growing in car trunks, television sets, etc... Rollitup, I want to see some the growing places where the Policia would not have the slightest idea of checking.


----------



## dew-b (Oct 14, 2006)

make a picture on for the best cheech & chong bud


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 14, 2006)

Best Idea for a stash spot


oh yeah and not up your ass........


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 14, 2006)

pumpkin carving contest


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 15, 2006)

t-shirt design


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 16, 2006)

What about a growroom design witha limmited budget...let&#180;s say something like...
Design a growroom..
Conditions:
Area - 10&#180;x10&#180;8&#180;
Budget - 1500$
The Designer needs to create a growroom in a way that all variables can be controled into perfection (temps, Rh, water pH, airflow etc)

sometihng like this would be lots of fun..Peace and Pot


----------



## dew-b (Oct 17, 2006)

have a brain tease contest.some sort of puzzel maybe even a puzzel you or some one elseneeds salved for their grow room. like the best way to put a vent in the roof or wall going outside


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 18, 2006)

what about a photo contest, plant pics or bud pics?????


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 18, 2006)

hey rollitup, i like the photo contest. this gives the not so experienced growers, like myself, and the experienced growers an even playing field. contest could be the prettiest bud, or like the best manicured plant. not only will this promote a level playing field, it will get people more involved in the contest. we all grow and lets show the sweetest that we got!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Give me a couple days I will be putting up another contest.... Megamix is what our sponsor is giving out this month.


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 21, 2006)

This may be an old thread, but i'm sure someone still reads it (lol).

Idea # 1:
Have contest for the best short story, marijuana related of course! Murder, fantasy, science fiction, romance. 

Idea #2:
Design RollItUp's next T-shirt & hat designs! Grow related.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 23, 2006)

I still read every new post in this thread


----------



## oggunna (Dec 24, 2006)

Best action shot of someone smoking.


----------



## th3bigbad (Dec 27, 2006)

1 best homemade pipe/bong or whatever thing for smokeing.
2 funniest photo shopped pic. (if thats legal)
3 hottest nug/chick pic


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Dec 31, 2006)

lol idk bout some of u but im on a limited budget(only cfls aka bootleg) which means alot ppl like me get ruled out which i dont think is too cool. i like the picture/photoshop/make a bong ideas!


----------



## FallenHero (Dec 31, 2006)

Alot of expensive contest ideas! I think any contest to be chosen should be somewhat equal. i mean - expierenced or big growers usually don't need the seeds, they already have the strains they want (usually i think) how about some contest for us guys that are growing bag seed!


----------



## Dr Marijane (Jan 2, 2007)

russ0r said:


> Alot of expensive contest ideas! I think any contest to be chosen should be somewhat equal. i mean - expierenced or big growers usually don't need the seeds, they already have the strains they want (usually i think) how about some contest for us guys that are growing bag seed!


 One could sell their weed and then take that money to buy quality seed! 
or, Stand on a sreet corner with a sign that says

"Will work for seed"

Oh, and then there is McDonalds they are always hiring!

LMAO!


----------



## Dr Marijane (Jan 2, 2007)

Contest Ideas:

1. How about the member who brings in the most "Real Members" or brings in the most advertisers to this site, say with in 30-60 days.

OR

2. The person who creates the best "How To Guide"! That should be fairly easy and real cheap!


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 5, 2007)

Dr Marijane said:


> Contest Ideas:
> 
> 1. How about the member who brings in the most "Real Members" or brings in the most advertisers to this site, say with in 30-60 days.
> 
> ...


Both ideas have already been done as a contest


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 6, 2007)

They're all relatively good contest ideas but I have to say the how to guide sticks out as being an all round winner in my mind. 
I can remember starting out and to have an experienced grower tell me I need two 400W halides and a fan deflector for the best lighting was rather intimidating. To have been told I'd need two 400W growers bulbs and a reflective surface to install them under would have made a lot more sense to me at the time. 
A guide in the most user friendly language would go a long way for those who don't want to be running around WalMart (yea I said it) asking for hydroponic equipment for a growroom.


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 6, 2007)

And Tanya, if your still reading this thread, sexiest grower wouldn't be fair. You'd win by default and a lot of guys/gals don't want to be visable as mj proponents.


----------



## dew-b (Jan 14, 2007)

her is an idea post a pick of a plant then see whocan make up a funny storey as to what strain it is.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 14, 2007)

branching from dewb's ideal, how about the best stoner story. limit could be 1000 words.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 19, 2007)

thats a good one meat


----------



## African Herbsman (Jan 30, 2007)

how about who can say antidisistablishmentarinism 20 times fast and the winner get a pound of weed?


----------



## mogie (Jan 31, 2007)

Why not something constructive? How about putting together a newbie package (not a literal package). Let your imagination fill in the details.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 6, 2007)

how about a scavenger hunt??? like u have to find certain things, on the web only. Keep a list of links.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 6, 2007)

actually, that kinda sounds suckish


----------



## mogie (Feb 6, 2007)

It would benefitual if we could automatically email a pac of info to newbies. Contest could be what that pac would contain.


----------



## themaritimer (Feb 6, 2007)

antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism antidisistablishmentarinism

I like African's idea.............. my addy is............


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2007)

back on the photo premise. rollitup bumper stickers and the best placed one. i could slap stickers everywhere. and it's advertisement. slap a sticker, take a picture.


----------



## smokdout2 (Feb 15, 2007)

why dont we come up with who has the most creative as well as ORIGINAL reciepe. YUMMY.....


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 16, 2007)

we will have a contest with the best garden.. bigest yeild and high and look


----------



## nongreenthumb (Feb 16, 2007)

Once yearly award ceremony,

Best sativa
Best newcomer
Best ghetto setup 

and so on as voted by you the stoners


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 16, 2007)

i so like your avatar, green thumb.


----------



## GraF (Feb 16, 2007)

camel toe work out plan


----------



## sasarchiver (Feb 21, 2007)

I can supply a t-shirt and a mouse matt with the sites logo if this would be useful too u for the comps?? Ur helping me with putting this site here 
Let me know or pm me....
gordon

LMAo lovely avatar nongreenthumb, giggled for about 5mins, maybe the chronic lol


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 22, 2007)

sasarchiver said:


> I can supply a t-shirt and a mouse matt with the sites logo if this would be useful too u for the comps?? Ur helping me with putting this site here
> Let me know or pm me....
> gordon
> 
> LMAo lovely avatar nongreenthumb, giggled for about 5mins, maybe the chronic lol


T-shirts for everyone and Mouse matts? Hard or Soft Material... i have Logitec mx550 so i dont know if soft works lol..... but we would most likley be paying for these oi mate?


----------



## battosai (Feb 22, 2007)

mogie said:


> It would benefitual if we could automatically email a pac of info to newbies. Contest could be what that pac would contain.


that's a damn good idea. i'd like to see that. a nice group of printer friendly charts and first aid responses for the overly eager grower.


----------



## sasarchiver (Feb 22, 2007)

lol no not for everyone tilltheday, and what logitech MX550 has to do with it ive no idea  give me 30mins though cos im just awake lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 1, 2007)

with all the posts at the minute with arguements about lighting, why not have a contest where you write a post to go on a sticky with an unbiased resource on the different types of bulbs and systems and how they relate to growing and which situations you could use them in


----------



## sasarchiver (Mar 4, 2007)

LMAo love that avatar nongreenthumb. Wont be able to eat jelly without thinking about ur avatar lol


----------



## African Herbsman (Mar 5, 2007)

WHat about the best "Legalize It" picture?


----------



## matias2911 (Mar 5, 2007)

How about the coolest most original rolled spliff!


----------



## African Herbsman (Mar 6, 2007)

rofl.....................sounds good


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 13, 2007)

I think you should have a contest where only i win.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 13, 2007)

the biggest cloud of smoke.


or the best grow vid we can make


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2007)

how about the best letter to congress.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 13, 2007)

lol 

i vote viredd for that one. he seems to like politics


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 12, 2007)

SECRET WORD, 
he or she who says the secret word or phrase in a post wins, open it to EVERYONE, 

.......now you acting locally and im thinking globally.....


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 13, 2007)

the best spliff


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 13, 2007)

I think to grow room Idea would be best.
I will not be entering.
I would like to see all the posts on the rooms though.
For a new grower that would be great to see.
Also the ones posting the pics would be spending the money, it does not cost to view these.


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Apr 19, 2007)

CA-LEN-DAR! CA-LEN-DAR! CA-LEN-DAR!
I know, how about we assemble a rollitup.org calendar for 2008? 12 shots of different varieties of weed or smoking/growing related images you've taken (not pasted!). That way you potentially get to make 12 people very happy! Good karma that is...
Look into the eyes of the hypno-toad, and repeat after me...
CA-LEN-DAR! CA-LEN-DAR! CA-LEN-DAR!


----------



## mogie (Apr 19, 2007)

You make about the sixth person to suggest this. Hmmmm beginning to sound like a lot of people like this idea. I think it would be awesome. And a way for rollitup to make a few extra bucks. I would buy a calendar.


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Apr 19, 2007)

repeat after me...
CA-LEN-DAR! CA-LEN-DAR! CA-LEN-DAR!


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 19, 2007)

Ca-len-dar !


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thanks WidowMaker.... What am I chump change and I have been around longer than Tanya, I think I'm cute .....I am sooooooooo hurt you run to the first tramp that arives on rollitup,.......are you a player!!!!*


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh shit my idea for a contest.....I like Mogie's idea of making a calendar with bud pictures, it is creative and most of us have tons of pictures of our buds....that is one stipulation....these pictures have to be of YOUR OWN BUDS...............so that is my idea.......or a contest for the best picture to put on a rollitup t-shirt.....or a contest for the best sloagan for rollitup, to go on the t-shirt.... boy the ideas are flowing I will stop.........Good luck choosing....Rollitup!


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Apr 20, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> Ca-len-dar !


Yes! You're catching on! Come on people, follow the hypno-toad...


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 20, 2007)

Ca-lan-der !


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 24, 2007)

I love the Calendar idea, and I'd like to add my two cents as far as _some _of the rules. This is just my opinion though, thought maybe it might atleast strike up some interesting concepts for rules.

It might be said that while one person's images may be exceptional enough to use on every page of the calendar, there may be other people who have maybe 1 or 2 drop-dead gorgeous and/or creative images that deserve to be in the calendar to. A pack of seeds to the person with the most images picked out to be in the calendar. A free calendar or if rollitup can't afford free then maybe half off or something to runner-ups would be cool.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Roseman (May 24, 2007)

Best Pot smoking Joke ?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 24, 2007)

What about a calendar of grow ops?

rather more than one calendar
maybe 1 for buds, 1 for grow ops, 1 for whatever etc etc etc


----------



## JeremyDtheDJ (May 30, 2007)

How about a contest to see who's got the best & worst truly ghetto grow room/operation out there. I'm talking about room's almost completely built from scraps, junk whatever they could find or get for free. For example my ass is beyond broke but I have slowly been able to turn 1/2 of my closet into what I think is a pretty dam cool room built almost completely from junk I found laying around my house & other friend's is houses. Were the only thing money was spent on was light bulbs, not the fixtures or any wiring just the bulbs, some misc. small electrical items like tape, & connectors, good soil or soil less soil, plant food & other small items. So I'm talking an entire room with almost everything you could ever need under $50 or less. I think this would be a good contest for a few reasons.
1. When your beyond broke you really have to get creative and I think you will see some extremely sick ideas from all kinds of people including from the advanced growers, cause almost everyone's very first grow I bet was ghetto as hell.
2. With the insanely vast amount of info on growing out their it will be interesting to see just what a lot of these noobies finally decide to listen to & try.
3. I guarantee it's gonna bring about a lot of laughs, a gang load of "WTF's" and who knows how many: "how the hell did you do that".
4. I also think it's a good idea cause my grow is beyond ghetto, so far beyond they have yet to give it a label.

Also I think prizes should go to both the very beat & worst grow as well as prizes for the most creative way ideas & so on.

Pictures MUST be included, estimated total cost should be stated & a basic description of whats what & a detailed description of thr real ingenious ideas.

So thats my idea whats yours?


----------



## dr-green-thumb (Jun 3, 2007)

howq about a question about growing and the best answer and description wins!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

JeremyDtheDJ said:


> How about a contest to see who's got the best & worst truly ghetto grow room/operation out there. I'm talking about room's almost completely built from scraps, junk whatever they could find or get for free. For example my ass is beyond broke but I have slowly been able to turn 1/2 of my closet into what I think is a pretty dam cool room built almost completely from junk I found laying around my house & other friend's is houses. Were the only thing money was spent on was light bulbs, not the fixtures or any wiring just the bulbs, some misc. small electrical items like tape, & connectors, good soil or soil less soil, plant food & other small items. So I'm talking an entire room with almost everything you could ever need under $50 or less. I think this would be a good contest for a few reasons.
> 1. When your beyond broke you really have to get creative and I think you will see some extremely sick ideas from all kinds of people including from the advanced growers, cause almost everyone's very first grow I bet was ghetto as hell.
> 2. With the insanely vast amount of info on growing out their it will be interesting to see just what a lot of these noobies finally decide to listen to & try.
> 3. I guarantee it's gonna bring about a lot of laughs, a gang load of "WTF's" and who knows how many: "how the hell did you do that".
> ...







do this one! please! i love it! do it! we need a good contest and this sounds great. everyone is always screaming about using only the very best of everything or your harvest will suck. prove them wrong! do it. please?


----------



## cali-high (Jun 4, 2007)

fdd glad to see you again.....whats up with your crack head avitars theyre starting to trip me out....


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jun 4, 2007)

i agree with that dude about the ghetto ass grow room


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Jun 6, 2007)

so have we come up with a June contest yet?


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jun 7, 2007)

if the ghetto room contest idea get on 
i'm gonna show u mine 
and i'm 98&#37; sure u gonna drop dead if u see it 
hahahahha
HOLLAAAAA


----------



## 420thAvenue (Jun 8, 2007)

I dunno Game, I chopped a 8 socket strip vanity lighting inhalf and electrical taped it together so there's 8 sockets, 4 side by side. And it is suspended from the inside of my OLD kitchen cabinents with 1/8th inch copper fiber wire that has to be 20 years old in it self.

As for the contest. A contest similar to the 16oz plastic cup grow? It is hard to come up with ideas that gives everyone an equal opportunity. The ghetto rig is a good opportunity for the non-pros, the cup thing is good for the pros.

How about who can create a small grow box to house 1 plant, and grow it in a 16oz cup. The winner is the one whos plant takes up the most space in the grow cab. Now you have to wonder what size to make your grow cab, since you obviously don't want it too big, and surely don't want it too small. Just a quick thought I came up with since my high is almost gone and I am anxious to press the "Save" button and go smoke a bowl. Yep, see ya.


----------



## jazer (Jun 9, 2007)

Ain't no fertile soil in the ghetto 420. You're bounced.

Jokes, ghetto grows, woteva.. lets roll. 
I need to win me me some ak47 seeds yesterday.


----------



## 420thAvenue (Jun 16, 2007)

Well? No contest this month?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jun 16, 2007)

How about this.

A particular plant is decided upon. Non canna.

Everyone who wants to enter has to go to the garden centre and get the seeds. A start date and finish date is decided and the person with the best example and photo of the flower wins.

It would be a good comparison across the site


----------



## jazer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ya we'll grow tobacco! I heard the fines are even worse!


----------



## HighPhi (Jun 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb i like you idea have 3 month window where everyone has to grow the best plant. who do we need to convince for this?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 16, 2007)

Best creation of a news letter for rollitup


----------



## mogie (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you mean the best name?


----------



## mogie (Jun 16, 2007)

Is rollitup looking for a name for a newsletter?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 16, 2007)

will it be printed on zig zags


----------



## jazer (Jun 17, 2007)

How about the person who had the best idea on this forum is just given the seeds. We move on


_....... Now who has an idea for next month?_


----------



## paul-mc (Jun 24, 2007)

i dont thik this compotition thing is working. hurry up and decide rollitup i wanna join in. i agree with game. whos got the sickest ghetto grow room.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2007)

do we still do this? my goldenseed are looking AWESOME!!!! threw them outdoors.


----------



## cali-high (Jun 24, 2007)

thats cool i want to play LOL


----------



## mogie (Jun 26, 2007)

If it is the worst case of spider mites I win.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 28, 2007)

*A free pack of seeds given after a poll is taken on who is the most helpful grower.*


----------



## Roseman (Jun 28, 2007)

Is the idea of a contest REAL? Really? or just talk? or what?


----------



## potatomon (Jul 4, 2007)

silvernomad said:


> Best Idea for a stash spot
> 
> 
> oh yeah and not up your ass........


Do this one!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 4, 2007)

How about a contest where everyone has to start off from seed together, only thing is no nutrients or anything plant food. you can only use things from around the house, i.e. coca cola olive oil or whatever


----------



## mogie (Jul 4, 2007)

I like that ng we could call it the grocery store grow. Only products from a grocery store would be allowed. Like molasses, chewing tobacco (for a good way to kill bugs), etc.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 5, 2007)

Pest repellant setups contest.

Political cartoon contest.

Song contest. Just post a tune on newgrounds or youtube and we all judge it.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 5, 2007)

How about the most weirdest plant like a deformed one! you know like a plant without a growing shoot thats still growing. how weird cud that be lol lol lol.....................


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 5, 2007)

i like the idea of growing contest were the grow setup is constructed with little or no materials purchased except soil light bulbs and thts about it.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 5, 2007)

whens the decision gonna be made rollitup?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 5, 2007)

" THE GROCERY STORE MOLASSES GROW "

you can use only soil bought at your local stores (no hydro stores).

the only nutes that are used are the ones in the soil (time release soil) o.k.

the only added supplement MOLASSES from the GROCERY STORE........hope this makes sence.

all will start from seed and add the molasses when and however much at anytime during the grow........no limits, just molasses.

since all this talk and argue of molasses...........................

SO,WTF....LETS GET IT ON....LOL  

THIS WILL ALL BE INDOOR UNDER ANY LIGHT AND A TILL HARVEST CONTEST....MAY THE BEST PLANT WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mogie (Jul 5, 2007)

I am in the middle of doing a major clean in my grow room so give my a week, at least, to finish up my painting and stuff.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 5, 2007)

i think it would be tight for the molasses grow.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 7, 2007)

What about something for newbies!!! 
=]


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 12, 2007)

Best looking bud shot.

Best DIY set-up.

Best home-made nute mix.

Member of the month (although this might be a little unfair, given my high popularity value.lol)

I like the sound of the last one. could become a regular thing, could still run other competitions alongside it too.


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

How long has it been since we have had a contest?


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

It would attrack new people if we had one every month. Maybe we could get the new advertiser to throw in something as a prize?


----------



## daddychrisg (Jul 12, 2007)

I want to build a ebb n flow system out of toilet parts...Crazy, I think not...


----------



## jazer (Jul 16, 2007)

Guess the dry weight of my first plant!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

how about a story writing compition..we all have the dreams...members could post an vote on stories an the best story gets some rep or something..


----------



## shamegame (Jul 24, 2007)

I still say we do our own 16 oz. cup challenge.Hell take 'er down to 12 or even 8 oz.Just coordinate the start time well in advance.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 25, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Well with a new month ahead of us now... what sort of contest should I put up for the month, I have been in talks with some seedbanks that would be willing to donate seeds to our cause. And what better way to do this then to put it up for a contest.
> 
> Submit your ideas


how can i win some Church seeds!?!


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 25, 2007)

how about a drawing contest of the mascott?


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 16, 2007)

Just brainstorming on some contests. How about a contest where you take a picture everyday throughout your grow of 1 plant till harvest. Kind of like how those people take pictures of themselves each day (btw they look stupid, it would be better if it where hot girls instead of guys that look like they live in their parents basement ). I'm not familiar myself with how to do it, so maybe a brief synopsis on how to do it for all of us morons that don't know how, and voting decides the winner or something.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 21, 2007)

So the contest is for step by step grow guide? Can I submit my aero grow journel and where is the submission thread gonna be so we link our particular entry journel in so people have a basic index to start taking looks? Also I got a good prise area for a contest. A 1 year paid subscription to High times it under $30 and I need it lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 21, 2007)

Also is this a step by step setup your area, get plants ready build your system, and then a folow through grow and how long is the contest or is this just a how to build a hydro setup and use it?


----------



## FaCultGen (Sep 23, 2007)

mabey an upside down grow, anything goes 

or mabey the shortest finished plant contest. tiny clones toped and flowered


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 23, 2007)

LosAngelesGraff said:


> how about a drawing contest of the mascott?


i vote for something like this...you cant cheat with a drawing....ras


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 23, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> how about a story writing compition..we all have the dreams...members could post an vote on stories an the best story gets some rep or something..


nice,even this!!


----------



## Munchies (Oct 4, 2007)

*How about a contest for joint rolling, you could post the pics here & a panel decide the nicest looking j??*


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 16, 2008)

Why don't we bring this one up =D

how about a contest for the highest yield from an LST plant? With unlimited plant entries?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 18, 2008)

best reference material in a well organised easy to use format.
with links to helpful info.
could take from posts or off the web. 
as long as it is organised and easy to follow 
we all have looked at plant problems. an may have links to 4 or 5 sights
we all have looked at DIY. get the links together
lighting
heat
air 
strains
books
ect ect ect
organise em and share them with everyone. 
best most comprehensive easy to use wins.
and whats more so will everyone else when we use them.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 18, 2008)

how about who can write the best grow guide..And we will know who's cheating because all the people that copy and paste from the internet will have the same grow guide.


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 18, 2008)

The best song about marijuana, and the user has to make the song himself.. all of it


----------



## GreenHog (Apr 19, 2008)

One of you really $rich$ riu people, there has got to be at least one millionaire amongst us, cough up a $100,000 to the riu individual who legalizes marijuana at the federal level. Just a little incentive. It could happen.


----------



## sarahjuana (Jul 10, 2008)

i think we should have a photo contest of the most interesting picture. that would be really awesome. im always looking for cool photo contests but i can never find one. or atleast one that lets me post pictures of bud.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 12, 2008)

we can have a contest of who can make the best rube goldberg machine to light a joint


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 12, 2008)

who can smoke in the craziest place
-public elevator
-upside down at a playground
-running naked down the street
-in a dressing room
just to name a few


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 16, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> who can smoke in the craziest place
> -public elevator
> -upside down at a playground
> -running naked down the street
> ...


I used to smoke during class in the back of the room,does that count


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 17, 2008)

yea that would count i guess


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

*How about fix this site contest...you fix it and we all send you a joint...*


----------



## TheChronicCrusader (Jul 17, 2008)

Fill a shot glass full of seeds and have everyone try to guess how many are in it.


----------



## TheChronicCrusader (Jul 17, 2008)

sarahjuana said:


> i think we should have a photo contest of the most interesting picture. that would be really awesome. im always looking for cool photo contests but i can never find one. or atleast one that lets me post pictures of bud.


PlanetGanja.com has a Picture of the Month contest every month. They produce amazing photos too.

If you guys aren't doing that here, you should. It's great for everyone, the site gets to stockpile all the best photos on the site so they can use them later, and people get props for their hard work and can win seeds!


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2008)

TheChronicCrusader said:


> PlanetGanja.com has a Picture of the Month contest every month. They produce amazing photos too.
> 
> If you guys aren't doing that here, you should. It's great for everyone, the site gets to stockpile all the best photos on the site so they can use them later, and people get props for their hard work and can win seeds!



It's not just that, i mean, who wants to give away free seeds, thats the thing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

Arrid said:


> It's not just that, i mean, who wants to give away free seeds, thats the thing



I had a thread once trying to do a contest for best outdoor spot, with the prize being LowRyder 2 seeds. Mods told me it was a no no, were not allowed to trade, sell, give away seeds on this site. Maybe if you die tou can will them to someone but i bet not.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How about fix this site contest...you fix it and we all send you a joint...*


that would be a badass prize,where do sign up


----------



## Arrid (Jul 22, 2008)

I think a there should be something about revamping the site.


How about best design for the GrowFAQ?

i guess no one looks in these part of the forum otherwise it'd have got more attention !


----------



## TheChronicCrusader (Jul 22, 2008)

Arrid said:


> It's not just that, i mean, who wants to give away free seeds, thats the thing


Just get a seed vendor to donate the seeds for some free ad space. You just put in the fine print that the winners receive a "prize". So long as it is not officially stated that the prize is seeds it's all gravy. 

It's pretty simple, thats exactly what they do at the other forum that I am a member of. They put on a Picture of the Month and a Thread of the Month contest, both with free "prizes" every month.


----------



## GreenSurfer (Jul 26, 2008)

TheChronicCrusader said:


> Just get a seed vendor to donate the seeds for some free ad space. You just put in the fine print that the winners receive a "prize". So long as it is not officially stated that the prize is seeds it's all gravy.
> 
> It's pretty simple, thats exactly what they do at the other forum that I am a member of. They put on a Picture of the Month and a Thread of the Month contest, both with free "prizes" every month.


Agreed! Good idea... 

Nirvana should step here since we have to see their ads all the time...and their credibility kind of stinks right now.


----------



## JaggedJames (Aug 3, 2008)

I think "Best Artistic Joint" would be cool.
People could roll their most creative joints, most innovative, wins of course. 

Cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

TheChronicCrusader said:


> Just get a seed vendor to donate the seeds for some free ad space. You just put in the fine print that the winners receive a "prize". So long as it is not officially stated that the prize is seeds it's all gravy.
> 
> It's pretty simple, thats exactly what they do at the other forum that I am a member of. They put on a Picture of the Month and a Thread of the Month contest, both with free "prizes" every month.


so what happens when a "fed" wins? then we send him seeds. then we are in trouble.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so what happens when a "fed" wins? then we send him seeds. then we are in trouble.


Very good point,maybe hes a fed trying to get us into it


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 6, 2008)

dude.. like where I come from if you don't have proof that he's a fed.. they gonna kill yo ass man. It's something serious calling someone a fed. They'd kick yo ass man.

(Just so it's not mistaken as a flame.. it's kind of a parody of what one guy said a couple of months ago)


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 7, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> dude.. like where I come from if you don't have proof that he's a fed.. they gonna kill yo ass man. It's something serious calling someone a fed. They'd kick yo ass man.
> 
> (Just so it's not mistaken as a flame.. it's kind of a parody of what one guy said a couple of months ago)


That is pretty dumb


----------



## TheChronicCrusader (Aug 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so what happens when a "fed" wins? then we send him seeds. then we are in trouble.


All I know is that they do it at my other forum. It's no different then somebody ordering seeds from a vendor.


----------



## Deep Mind (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't purchase a callendar but I would buy a shirt.

And we should get the person with the most red eye  get as stoned as possible and then take a picture of your eye, person with the redest eye wins.


----------



## South Texas (Aug 25, 2008)

One name, one address, that's all that's needed. Send the Bitch 10 bag seed- seeds, acclaiming he won the best grow pics for the 08 contest. Congrats from Funky Seed Co., Washington DC. The prize could be an inflatable goat.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 26, 2008)

There's a contest in action as we speak,FDD is handing out the big book of buds #1 and #2 and if that goes well he says the #3 will be next

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/102617-fdds-contest-discussion-thread.html


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 1, 2008)

how about the most creative weed "holder" container?


----------



## Redlined (Sep 3, 2008)

How about the best Newb CFL soil grow contest , with pics of setup and what strains they used with pics , info and more


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 3, 2008)

but how would that be fair to the newbs like me who have hps or mh???
besides theres already a contest for that getting ready to start


----------



## RedEyeJedi87 (Nov 20, 2008)

idk if someone already said this but im gonna say it anyways..

how about a contest for the best RIU logo for shirts and stuff like that??


----------

